# [php] erstes und letztes zeichen löschen



## cater (24. August 2001)

hi leutz

wie kann ich aus einer zeichenkette das erste und das letzte zeichen entfernen?

bsp: aus "Tutorials" würde => "utorial"

danke
carlo


----------



## Dunsti (24. August 2001)

zunächst ermittelst Du die Länge des Strings:

$laenge = strlen($string);

dann die Gesamtanzahl der zu entfernenden Zeichen abziehen (hier 2):

$laenge = $laenge - 1;

dann mit

$string_neu = substr($string, 2 , $laenge);

zur Erklärung: die Funktion *substr(string, anfang, laenge)*
gibt den Teilstring von string zurück, ab dem Anfangszeichen mit der angegebenen Länge.

verstanden?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## ZZZottel (25. August 2001)

Ein String in PHP geht doch bei 0 los, dann muss es korrekterweise heißen:

$string_neu = substr($string, 1 , strlen($string)-2); 

mfg,
ZZZottel


----------



## Dunsti (26. August 2001)

jo, Du hast recht 

sorry, hab das net ausprobiert ... nur so aus dem Stehgreif gepostet.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## cater (26. August 2001)

danke für eure mühe!

carlo


----------

